# Ivory Soap scent



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know what that is? I make my own laundry soap. I love that light clean scent that it has so I want my laundry soap to smell like that too. The next batch that I make I am going to use ivory instead of the fels napa... but Im not sure that it will still have the scent to it.

Any ideas on how I can get it?

Thanks!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a website that I order from. They have Fresh Linen Type fragrance oil.

http://www.thesoapdish.com/fragrance.htm


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh..thank you so much!


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I've used ivory to make my laundry soap before. It works pretty well, although the clothes don't really smell like Ivory, I don't think they have much of a smell at all, just clean.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Nov 13, 2008)

I did the same as amyd and found the same results. The soap that I made smelled like Ivory but my clothes did not.


----------

